# Quality difference between single and double espresso



## cu19x (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello to all.

I have seen several videos and read tones of ideas of what are the perfect conditions to brew and get the best espresso quality and taste.

I have conclude to something and I have finally manage to grind the coffee that much, so with 14grams (two scoops) into a normal double basket, pressed with approx 18kg (40lbs), brew 2oz of espresso in 25secs. The crema is thick with a great dark color and the taste is perfect.

The thing is, with the normal single basket and following the same principals (7grams - one scoop this time), I cannot get 1oz in 25secs. It is way more and lighter (watery). Also, some tiny granulates are passing through the basket and stay at the bottom of cup.

Am I doing something wrong? How can I fix this?

p.s. I am using the Gaggia Baby Dose and normal single and double baskets


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

7g in a single isn't usually enough to create a good seal against the the straight edge of the basket meaning that the likelihood of channelling is increased massively. Up your dose to 10g and see what happens.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## cu19x (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Michael.

I will try to increase the dose and check.

Do you think that the problem with the tiny granulates which are passing through the basket will be fixed?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Probably not. They are most likely dust particles called 'fines' produced by your grinder.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Your basket might not be the best quality. The holes in the bottom might be different sizes. Try buying a VST basket which are made to much higher standard.

On another note. Why do you ever want to make a single? Just drink more coffee or share the love and give the spare to someone else


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Singles are a lot more difficult to make than doubles, tbh, I hate the stupid single basket on the izzo, it's bleeding difficult to fill it just right so you get a half decent shot.

I guess those are very small baskets if you're using 7g a shot, think maybe around 9g for me.

Personally, I wouldn't bother, I'd go the other way and buy a triple bottomless portafilter


----------



## Toucan (Aug 16, 2012)

The way I look at it, a 10% error on a single is bigger than a 10% error on a double. I've hardly tried to make singles, but I've never really succeeded.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

If you are serious about single espresso (as i am) I recommend purchasing a La Marzocco single basket (or a VST 7gm, as they are shaped the same). Once mastered it can make perfect single espresso. I use 8.5gm with this basket.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

What grinder are you using?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I rarely make single espressos but when I do I use La Spaz standard basket & grind slightly coarser. I have found the optimum weight in is a very high 11 grams but it works perfectly.


----------



## cu19x (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you guys. Everyone has been very helpful.

I was thinking from the beginning that the basket would be the problem. Actually I am very interested in making single espressos and I hope by increasing the dose to the basket I could get a decent coffee. The "fines" don't bother me a lot at the time speaking but if I can't get a decent espresso with my single basket I would go for a far better one.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm still interested to know why you specifically want singes?

When I make an espresso, I put 19g of coffee in my 18g VST basket and I get about 30-32g of coffee in my cup. This is probably just a tiny bit more coffee than you'd get if you ordered a "single" in a coffee shop but most likely tastes 10x better.

Try it, you might like it


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Just to add to the discussion, I have recently got 15 and 18 VSTs for my Silvia. Shots always seem fastish on Silvia.. So if I want a single shot I use the 15 and cut the shot once blonding appears. This results in what is close to a single shot and has full favour..... Well, when I get it right!


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

chimpsinties said:


> I'm still interested to know why you specifically want singes?
> 
> When I make an espresso, I put 19g of coffee in my 18g VST basket and I get about 30-32g of coffee in my cup. This is probably just a tiny bit more coffee than you'd get if you ordered a "single" in a coffee shop but most likely tastes 10x better.
> 
> Try it, you might like it


Then you get used to doubles, move onto triples, run out of coffee and float around the room


----------



## cu19x (Nov 19, 2012)

Actually, how on earth I could get 30gr (around 1oz) by putting double dose (14gr coffee inside the double basket)? If I will try this, I will have to brew for at least 12 secs (which I think doesn't allow all the flavor and quality of the coffee to be produced) or I have to over press a lot of coffee (like putting a lot of coffee inside the double basket and while putting and turning the portafilter into it's place, it could be over pressed).

So what is your suggestion for making a fine single espresso with the use of the double basket?


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Simple... Grind finer. You could make a 10g ristretto come out in 25 seconds if you ground the coffee right. I'm not saying it'd be nice but you could do it.

Lots of people on here do the 18g in and 32g out thing.


----------



## cu19x (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes, That could be a scenario, but the main problem is that I don't own a grinder. I am buying coffee from a near coffee shop, which grinds the coffee at that moment at the size I desire.

This is causing me problem as I cannot have a different pre grinded coffee for single and an other for double shots.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

RoloD said:


> What grinder are you using?


I am not sure if this question was for me. I am using an Eureka Mignon. (just added the signature)


----------

